# ☀ Unitronic Summer Sale 2022 - BIG Software and Hardware Discounts Inside



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

*THE UNITRONIC SUMMER SALE IS HERE!*

JUNE 10th TO JUNE 24th, 2022 ONLY


*SAVE 10% OR $100 ON NEW UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*

SAVE UP TO 30% ON SELECT UNITRONIC INTERCOOLERS

SAVE UP TO 30% ON UNITRONIC SUPERCHARGER PULLEY KITS

SAVE 10% ON UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE DOWNPIPES

SAVE 5% ON UNITRONIC CARBON FIBER INTAKE SYSTEMS

SAVE 30% ON UNITRONIC MQB TURBO INLETS

SAVE 10% ON UNITRONIC MQB CHARGE PIPE UPGRADE KITS

SAVE UP TO 30% ON UNITRONIC UNIGEAR*


SAVE UP TO $150 ON YOUR NEW TCU PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE ALL YEAR LONG!










_*10% or $100_ with the purchase of a NEW ECU or TCU Unitronic Performance Software only. Not available on Upgrades. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. For example, you cannot add 10% or $100 OFF your NEW TCU tune on top of the DSG® Combo discount. But you can save 10% or $100 on your ECU tune and still use the DSG® Combo discount on your TCU tune for great savings!


*SEE WHAT'S AVAILABLE FOR YOUR CAR*



*OR SHOP BY CATEGORY*









​


----------

